# Cat has caught baby bird, help please



## Dragoness (Apr 6, 2009)

My cat managed to catch a baby bird tonight which has survived although his sibling was not so lucky. I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the little guy. He seems to have a few wounds although he is still quite lively and I have no idea how serious the wounds are. The RSPB suggested putting him back outside somewhere, but I just can't bring myself to do that, we don't know where the cat found him & there's lots of cats around. I'm planning on trying to keep him indoors a few days but i'll be honest, I really don't know what I'm doing so if anyone could help me it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dragoness said:


> My cat managed to catch a baby bird tonight which has survived although his sibling was not so lucky. I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the little guy. He seems to have a few wounds although he is still quite lively and I have no idea how serious the wounds are. The RSPB suggested putting him back outside somewhere, but I just can't bring myself to do that, we don't know where the cat found him & there's lots of cats around. I'm planning on trying to keep him indoors a few days but i'll be honest, I really don't know what I'm doing so if anyone could help me it would be much appreciated.
> 
> image


 
That is a nestling pigeon/dove and has come out of a nest to early so wont even be able to feed itself. Due to its injuries the bacteria from the cats mouth will kill it quickly. I would advise ringing the SSPCA and let them collect it from you


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree about the bacteria - if that doesn't kill it the stress of the attack probably will.


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 6, 2009)

I've tried to contact them tonight but their rescue center is only open until 4pm. I've got it in a small box just now and will contact the SSPCA again tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Is there nothing at all that could be done? Could a wildlife rescue not give it 'biotics to fight the bacteria if infected?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Jamiioo said:


> Is there nothing at all that could be done? Could a wildlife rescue not give it 'biotics to fight the bacteria if infected?


No. It's a pigeon for a start. They carry a hell of a lot of bacteria as it is. And yes, be lucky if it even survives till morning. The stress alone ontop of the injuries will mean it will just slowly ebb away till it dies. 

I love the way that advice from the RSPB (Experts) was totally ignored as always by people (people who don't have a first clue) who think they are helping, when in fact it would have been better to have had the cat kill it outright than it die slowly overnight in a box.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

That's upsetting. 

Good for you for trying to do something about it as I know that that is what I would do too but in this case the RSPB's advice was probably all that could be done. I can imagine it's pretty hard to stand by and watch a cat (or any other pet) kill something without interfering though, so I wouldn't feel bad about that at all. 

Shame it ended up that way though. Poor wee thing.


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 6, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> No. It's a pigeon for a start. They carry a hell of a lot of bacteria as it is. And yes, be lucky if it even survives till morning. The stress alone ontop of the injuries will mean it will just slowly ebb away till it dies.
> 
> I love the way that advice from the RSPB (Experts) was totally ignored as always by people (people who don't have a first clue) who think they are helping, when in fact it would have been better to have had the cat kill it outright than it die slowly overnight in a box.


The cat brought it into the house, and unfortunately our cat doesn't kill it outright, she plays with the animal whilst it's still alive. Not exactly an outright kill. And the RSPB website said to put it back in the nest - we have no idea where the nest is and we think our cat got the mother yesterday. On further checking on SSPCA website (as we couldn't get through to the SSPCA via phone) they said to put the bird in a box somewhere safe and dark & phone the SSPCA. So, I came on here for help because I didn't know if I could do anything else other than what I had done until we could reach them. 
I might not know much about birds, but I wasn't about to watch my cat play with it until it died or she got bored and at that time I had no idea whether it could be saved. Sorry, but I'm not going to feel bad about wanting to try to save the little guy and I have actually done what the experts suggested.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

I had the same problem once before, but we got told by the RSPCA to put it in a box in a warm dark place, and feed it bread soaked in water and milk, well I had to open the poor buggers mouth and stuff it in but it enjoyed it and it survived the night and in the morning the RSPCA come and collected it and took it to a wild life rescue :2thumb: Oh and of course you need to break the bread up into smaller bits


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Is there nothing anyone can suggest giving it to make its night more comfortable at least?

I.e. water, warmth...

No bird expert but better comfortable even if it is its last few hours, no?

I do think people should be more optomistic, im sure if i found a bird as such and took it to the rescue centre up here they would do their best

Also i didnt kno the true extent of cat bites untill i just read it...:gasp: doesnt sound to pleasant


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 6, 2009)

I have him in a box with kitchen roll and he's being kept in my room which is quiet and warm. The SSPCA website said not to feed them anything until you have spoken to them and I think someone earlier on here said he was too young to feed himself. I have to agree that it probably doesn't look too good for the little guy but I just couldn't watch my cat play with him and because I didn't know what his chances are I didn't want to leave him just anywhere outside. 
Thanks for everyone's help though, it's been much appreciated. : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dragoness said:


> I have him in a box with kitchen roll and he's being kept in my room which is quiet and warm. The SSPCA website said not to feed them anything until you have spoken to them and I think someone earlier on here said he was too young to feed himself. I have to agree that it probably doesn't look too good for the little guy but I just couldn't watch my cat play with him and because I didn't know what his chances are I didn't want to leave him just anywhere outside.
> Thanks for everyone's help though, it's been much appreciated. : victory:


 
I would have done exactly the same. Good luck with him/her


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd have put the poor sod out of it's suffering to be honest rather than giving it a confined box to slowly die in.
If you can't do it yourself then Vets will. 
The whole leave it in a box till morning from RSPCA or SSPCA is because 80% to 90% die that night of shock and is one less mouth for them to feed. 


AND BREAD!???? For christ sake YOU NEVER EVER FEED BABY BIRDS ON BREAD!! EVER!!!!!!!!


But then, I wouldn't be letting a cat wander at this time of year when so many fledgling birds are around. or Cat kills mum and dad, all babies slowly die from starvation.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

it is a wood pigeon squab. about a week old. I love the gibberish the RSPCA and RSPB spurt when it comes to dealing with wildlife. put it back outside. of course! I am sure its parents will fly down and carry it back into its nest then go to the doctors and buy antibiotics and some bandages for it! as said, keep it over night in a box, somwhere warm, dark and quiet. if it is alive in the morning get it to your nearest rehab centre as soon as you can. it wil need serious medical treatment if it is to survive after a cat attack, although it is posable. I have pulled through worse cases than that. don't attempt to give it any food or water. baby birds do not drink while in the nest. if you put water in the beak you will most likely drown it. pigeons and doves are also very specilist to feed. it is not something you can do at home without experience. (bread and milk! and these are the "experts" that advise this rubbish?!)


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Dragoness said:


> The cat brought it into the house, and unfortunately our cat doesn't kill it outright, she plays with the animal whilst it's still alive. Not exactly an outright kill. And the RSPB website said to put it back in the nest - we have no idea where the nest is and we think our cat got the mother yesterday. On further checking on SSPCA website (as we couldn't get through to the SSPCA via phone) they said to put the bird in a box somewhere safe and dark & phone the SSPCA. So, I came on here for help because I didn't know if I could do anything else other than what I had done until we could reach them.
> I might not know much about birds, but I wasn't about to watch my cat play with it until it died or she got bored and at that time I had no idea whether it could be saved. Sorry, but I'm not going to feel bad about wanting to try to save the little guy and I have actually done what the experts suggested.


I wouldn't feel bad at all. You've done your best and that's all you can do really. I completely agree with what you've said as I would've done exactly the same as you, and if anything you're showing some responsibility that comes along with the arguably negative points of cat ownership. I know it's 'nature' and whatnot but it's for that precise reason that I could never own a cat as I can guarantee that I could certainly not watch one of my pets kill or maim something, nor would I relish putting something out of its misery when it was one of my much-loved critters that had caused the situation.

You've given the little thing a chance and if there's any hope for it - regardless of how unlikely this might be - at least you're giving it a go. Good luck. I do think though that as it's likely to be a fair few birds nesting at the moment then maybe think about keeping your cat in for a bit as Pimperella said - this could become a repeat occurrence otherwise. 

Good luck with it all


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. The little guy is still alive this morning so we'll call the SSPCA shortly. 
Just to clarify, I haven't given it anything to eat or drink as I would have no idea what to feed it or how and was informed not to give it anything.
I would have no idea how to put a bird out of its misery if it came to it & i'm not even sure I could. But this little one did look like it might have a chance, or I thought so until I read about bacteria from the cat's mouth.
We'll see what the SSPCA say, but if they won't do anything then I'm going to take it to the vets to be put to sleep.
And the cat is now grounded! She's mostly a house cat but is allowed out every now & again - but I think she'll remain inside for the time being!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

let us know what the out come is, I would of done the same x


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 6, 2009)

Well some good news for the little guy. The SSPCA came to pick him up a little while ago and said that he looked ok, the wounds looked superficial and that after a vet check he was going to be rehomed with a lady that cares for injured birds, specifically pigeons. :2thumb:
Thanks for everyone's help.
x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There you are then!! So it was worth taking him and waiting and seeing what transpired. 

Cats' teeth carry a heavy bacterial load and if the wounds are deep then there's very little chance a bird would survive, but if the wounds are merely superficial then he does have a chance and he's survived the stress of it all so far, so he deserves that chance!

Well done you! :2thumb:

Thanks for letting us know what happened.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Well done on deciding to keep your cat in from now on :2thumb:



pippainnit said:


> I know it's 'nature' and whatnot but it's for that precise reason that I could never own a cat


I agree with your on the whole, and feel the same way about having a cat, except this is said quite a lot, but actually I really disagree. 

It is not nature, there is nothing natural about the domestic cat. Not in its presence in the UK and definitely not in its amazingly high numbers. There is one native cat species in the UK and that would be very limited in number due to being so so territorial.

There is absolutely nothing natural about people keeping a non-native predator as a pet and allowing it to freely damage native wildlife.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

No I see what you're saying, hence my nature was in inverted commas. I largely agree with you and perhaps I should've replaced 'nature' with 'instinct' as I was trying to get at the point that no-one can attack a cat's behaviour in these situations as they're only doing what comes 'natural' to them, but I do agree with you regarding the - largely unnatural - conditions that these creatures (and pretty much every other domesticated pet) is kept in. 

As for the story update: that's great news and is testament to you acting on your instincts and doing what you thought was right. Let's hope it continues to get better and well done for trying to sort out a pretty sad, yet by no means rare, situation


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That sounds promising and well done for caring:notworthy:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

im glad he had a chance it isnt fair for us as humans to put the bird back out side or kill it even animal needs a chance to see if they imporve im glad he better when i had a baby bird i collected worms and bugs and choped them up when i was younger the bird grow strong and was let back in the wild.


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I was just happy to hear that he had a chance. I thought they might take him away to be put down, or I would have to take him to the vet, so I was happy to hear that he has a chance. I know there's still a chance that he might go downhill, but as his wounds didn't seem to be bad i'm going for the optimistic option that he's going to be fine & looked after until he can be released.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

pigeon squabs are as tough as old boots and easy to rear,whether feral or wood or ring neck doves.Well done for saving it and take heart,I've hand reared loads and never lost one unlike other wild animals that die at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Well done,

Ive reared a few myself, with makeshift splints and all sorts, i find really soft egg food best, which you can get from most good parrot suppliers, but i did have the luxury of an incubator while they were that tiny and antibiotics at the vets.

Very time consuming but worth while :no1:


----------

